# where is fglrx

## Adel Ahmed

I've removed my old version of ati-drivers, after upgrading some packages I tried to install the new version of ati-drivers and it's not there !!!

I've tried upgrading the xorg-drivers package and the fglrx use flag is masked, i've created the following entry in /etc/portage/profile/use.mask :

-fglrx

but no luck

I'm using a 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]

and have always been using ati-drivers as it gives better performance than the radeon module.

I would like to have the fglrx module upgraded/re-installed

----------

## asturm

Fglrx is dead for a long time. It was removed from tree recently. Radeon is a much better choice.

----------

## fcl

If you really need fglrx (eg. for some particular game that doesn't work properly with the radeon drivers), you can still use an overlay.

https://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

However, as asturm said, fglrx is really, really not recommended

----------

